# Can somebody take a quick look and tell me what species?



## raydaplaya (Apr 3, 2008)

anybody know from looking at it?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Its pretty hard to tell with that fuzzy pic. Its jaw almost looks like a pacu in that picture.


----------



## raydaplaya (Apr 3, 2008)

ol78hunter said:


> Its pretty hard to tell with that fuzzy pic. Its jaw almost looks like a pacu in that picture.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you sure its a piranha it kinda looks like a pacu?


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

it's a pacu


----------



## raydaplaya (Apr 3, 2008)

really..... that sucks! but it looks pretty tho


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

100% Pacu!!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

They grow bigg!! Here's how mines looked like. I had to let it go cause it grew too big! But none the less, it is an awesome fish!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What the heck is it in such a small tank for?

Pacu


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I think he bought it as a "Red Belly Piranha" and it turns out to be a Pacu. By the looks of the tank he's in, It looks like one of those Nano tanks for desktop based on the tank's foundation.


----------



## raydaplaya (Apr 3, 2008)

lol....funny u mentioned the nano tank..my gf just bought one for her betta fish today..

its a 10g.. still small.. but i am just about to put him down with the 50g after finding out that hes a pacu


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok good I thought i was right.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

raydaplaya said:


> lol....funny u mentioned the nano tank..my gf just bought one for her betta fish today..
> 
> its a 10g.. still small.. but i am just about to put him down with the* 50g* after finding out that hes a pacu


Heads up there guy..My pacu grow to well over a foot in a couple months...


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I concur PACU .


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

raydaplaya said:


> Its pretty hard to tell with that fuzzy pic. Its jaw almost looks like a pacu in that picture.











[/quote]
It definately isn't a red belly piranha. And, I think it's pacu or something else. I have rb's at that size. That fish doesn't have the broad lower lip and it seem's to have a extra pair of anal or bottom fin's. (not talking about the fin's it use's to stir with)
And, from the pic it doesn't seem to have to many spot's. If u want to know if it's a piranha. Just look at it's teeth, pacu that I've seen have flat teeth and together. P's have the triangular shape and u can seem them easily when they breath.


----------



## raydaplaya (Apr 3, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> Its pretty hard to tell with that fuzzy pic. Its jaw almost looks like a pacu in that picture.











[/quote]
It definately isn't a red belly piranha. And, I think it's pacu or something else. I have rb's at that size. That fish doesn't have the broad lower lip and it seem's to have a extra pair of anal or bottom fin's. (not talking about the fin's it use's to stir with)
And, from the pic it doesn't seem to have to many spot's. If u want to know if it's a piranha. Just look at it's teeth, pacu that I've seen have flat teeth and together. P's have the triangular shape and u can seem them easily when they breath.
[/quote]

pretty sure its a pacu now that i think of it.....eats just about nething ..which made me wonder why my other piranha's didn't eat lol!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pacu.... :moved: to ID forum.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Id complete.


----------

